# How many angels in a 90 gallon?



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone??


----------



## sugar (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, a rule of thumb for Angelfish is 1 for 50 liters water, equaling 1 Angel for every 13 gallon. 

I would put 5-6 Angels in your tank, leaving some room for dither fish. Put in at least 5, smaller numbers could yield a lot of aggression

They are happier in groups, I have a school of 9 in my tank. 
Once they get breeding, it can get a little though, certainly in a tank of your size...

sugar


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

How big is your tank sugar.? You said "could get tough with a tank my size" meaning ...aggression ...because they need more space??


----------



## sugar (Dec 27, 2003)

fishlady said:


> How big is your tank sugar.? You said "could get tough with a tank my size" meaning ...aggression ...because they need more space??


Well, Angels are cichlids, and during breeding they really show that they can be quite aggressive. If the other angels don't can get out of sight of the couple, there will be a lot of aggression. Just go with 5-6 Angels, if the aggression during breeding really gets out of control, you can always just leave the coupe in the tank and sell the others.

sugar


----------



## minnow (Mar 20, 2004)

I've got 9 in my 55 gal right now. They are doing fine, I keep up on the water changes. There is one confirmed spawning pair in there, another possible pair (they go through the motions but I can never see if they've spwaned). Yes, there are the turff spats, the jockying for breeding rights. I've even seen the locked jaw battles. But they are always brief enconters, no fatalities or even bruised egos. IF I went to a 90, I probably wouldn't go over a dozen fish, max. Are you going to mix varieties, or keep all the fish the same? I mixed, and sometimes wished I chose all golds or silvers.


----------

